# south downs tips



## albal (29 May 2010)

Starting from Winchester 7 june me and a mate tackling this route in 3 days. Any useful tips inc Accom en route would be very much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Norm (29 May 2010)

One of the members here has done a fab website for the SDW. Can't find it, or him, at the mo and I've gotta dash now, will check more later.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 May 2010)

yep - if it rains go steady, wet chalk is like ice. Watch out for diversions from mapped route.

likely to be lots of walkers about too, if weather is nice esp in Sussex, looks like you've picked a weekend without any big organised events 

good info here - http://www.bikedowns.co.uk/ but seems to be down at present


----------



## Gary P (29 May 2010)

The Youth Hostel at Truleigh Hill above Brighton is great and right on the SDW. There's another at Patcham. Staying anywhere near Brighton or Lewes is an arm and a leg. If you're in Lewes, try the Snowdrop Inn for food and drink or if in Brighton the Prestonville Arms in Brigden Street/Hamilton Road where you can always get a seat and has a garden out back to park your bikes.


----------



## Norm (29 May 2010)

bikedowns, that's the site. See also 
https://www.cyclechat.net/

and
https://www.cyclechat.net/

And antbikedowns is the chap who runs that site, although he's only posted twice.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 May 2010)

Gary P said:


> The Youth Hostel at *Truleigh Hill above Brighton* is great and right on the SDW. There's another at Patcham. Staying anywhere near Brighton or Lewes is an arm and a leg. If you're in Lewes, try the Snowdrop Inn for food and drink or if in Brighton the Prestonville Arms in Brigden Street/Hamilton Road where you can always get a seat and has a garden out back to park your bikes.



Above Shoreham rather than Brighton surely? But it is vay convenient for the SDW being one of the few places you can stay at that is on the tops.


----------



## albal (31 May 2010)

Thank you Greg , that is exactly what i was searching. A great site, full of detail.
Hoping the weather stays ok ish.


----------



## rich p (31 May 2010)

Truleigh would be at about 60(?) miles. Is that a convenient stop - leaving you 40 on the last day...

... or 40 over the last 2 days!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 May 2010)

still got to do Devils Dyke to the end with the two semi cylcing b-i-l-ateers at some point soon so we can start on this year's SDW over three weekends. How far is that roughly?


----------



## albal (9 Jun 2010)

Got to Lewes where 4 spokes were required, my colleague had a front brake problem, No rooms available below £100. By 1900hr we had to make a decision, and boarded train home  (we had no camping gear).

A great tough ride which WILL be completed in 2011.


----------



## Norm (9 Jun 2010)

Bugger. That is a shame. Congrats for the decision to pull, though, it's a bastid tough one to make.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jun 2010)

albal said:


> Got to Lewes where 4 spokes were required, my colleague had a front brake problem, No rooms available below £100. By 1900hr we had to make a decision, and boarded train home  (we had no camping gear).
> 
> A great tough ride which WILL be completed in 2011.



A tough call but a good one. You don't want to drop in Alfriston with a dodgy front brake


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2010)

GregCollins said:


> still got to do Devils Dyke to the end with the two semi cylcing b-i-l-ateers at some point soon so we can start on this year's SDW over three weekends. How far is that roughly?



I would guess about 35m.


----------



## plainlazy (11 Jun 2010)

Is it me or is the antbikesdown site down ? shame as it had some excellent info on the Downs.
Check this for some inspiration http://www.bikemagic.com/ride-features/south-downs-double-22h-20m-25s/5753.html


----------



## duncanp (22 Apr 2011)

albal said:


> Starting from Winchester 7 june me and a mate tackling this route in 3 days. Any useful tips inc Accom en route would be very much appreciated.
> Thanks



Try starting in Winchester at 4a.m. and keep going. If you reach Eastbourne before 21.30 you will have beaten my time last year!

The really fast MTB'ers can do it 8.a.m. - 15.00 - unbelievable!


----------



## Ticktockmy (23 Apr 2011)

Gary P said:


> The Youth Hostel at Truleigh Hill above Brighton is great and right on the SDW. There's another at Patcham. Staying anywhere near Brighton or Lewes is an arm and a leg. If you're in Lewes, try the Snowdrop Inn for food and drink or if in Brighton the Prestonville Arms in Brigden Street/Hamilton Road where you can always get a seat and has a garden out back to park your bikes.



Patcham YH closed in 2007,


----------



## Ticktockmy (23 Apr 2011)

albal said:


> Starting from Winchester 7 june me and a mate tackling this route in 3 days. Any useful tips inc Accom en route would be very much appreciated.
> Thanks


Youth hostel wise, then your first one near to your route would be Arundel, if it not been sold by then, then truliegh Hill, then telscombe, then Alfriston and finally Eastbourne.

There plenty of B&B but you need to Leave the SDW and either drop off to the North or South towards the coast and book before hand.

If Camping then I would say wild camp, as easy enough to find a place to hide yourself away there is a campsite at washington which is handy for the franklin arms.

Last time I rode it I made it to Clayton windmills, then dropped down into Hassocks and got the train back to my home in Crawley, then next morning took the train back down to Hassocks to rejoin the route


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Apr 2011)

The Olde Smugglers Inne in Alfriston is expensive for accommodation, but does good food and beer!


----------

